# Info Requested - Stock 7.65mm pistol and INA Tiger .38 Spl revolver



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

I am seeking info on either or both of the following handguns:
a 1920's era German 7.65mm pistol made by Franz Stock (SN 57xx) and a 1970-80's era .38 spl revolver made by INA - a blued Model 3 Tiger with 4 in barrel.
Both are recent purchases, so I'm just learning about them. I especially would like to find a replacement magazine for the Stock and/or a source for a magazine for a Colt 1903 32 acp (it has been said to work in the Stock 7.65 mm pistol).
The Tiger is in pretty good condition, although one grip has a bit of wood chipped off so I'd be interested in finding replacement grips for a reasonable price. I've read that this gun was made in Brazil by INA under license from S&W, and is essentially a (cheaper) S&W Model 10, so perhaps S&W k frame grips would work. It has the rounded butt grips. 

Any info on these handguns would be appreciated!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*The Stock Pistol*
For magazines that fit the .32 ACP Colt, try clicking on:
Colt Pocket 32 Acp Gun Magazine
Numrich Gun Parts Corporation
Antique Firearms & Colt Parts for Old Guns
(Numrich/Gun Parts Corp. may have real Stock magazines.)

I have nothing on the INA Tiger revolver, but I bet it was made by Rossi.


----------



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Steve. I may try one of the Colt mags since no one seems to have Stock magazines available. The Tiger apparently was made by a company called INA, which operated in Brazil along with Rossi and Taurus. FIE was an importer of these guns, I believe. I understand now Taurus owns Rossi and INA appears to be out of business, or perhaps got absorbed by one of the others. The uncle of the prior owner bought this example in the 70's and apparently carried it for some time during his LEO career. The bluing is really quite good and it seems to function well. I suspect I'll be able to find some grips that will fit it although they won't have the gold INA medallion as on the stock grips. 

I appreciate your reply!


----------

